# Warhammer 30k



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Ruleset here:
http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2007/07/warhammer-30000-heresy-era-ruleset.html


This is freaking awesome!
Check it out, leave the guy some feedback.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

What a great find, I'll pore over it later.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmm intersting despite the no rules for Primarchs. Did enjoy reading the traits and guessing which one went to which Legion though.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I will have to check that out.


----------



## apd9122 (Jan 27, 2008)

As an update to this thread from some time ago,they added apocolypse rules and formations if anyone went nuts on the 30k lists. 

Very cool site,,,, by the way did anyone do Word Bearers in pre-heresy garb? I'm finishing mine up and would like ideas.... I'lll post pics soon for comments.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Is that something that can be copy and pasted in this forum. I can not access that site and would love to see about 30k .


----------

